

Can 3 coding bootcamp graduates build a product in a week? - gregaubs
https://medium.com/@oslokommuneper/the-one-week-startup-28b5efadc734

======
mrborgen
This is the project we landed on after asking HN for help with problems to
solve last week:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9210981](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9210981)

~~~
crappwords
I would have used two Ps and called it CrappWords, as both a play on crap and
app.

~~~
mrborgen
I have thought about it. It's just a working title, we'll probably change it
throughout the week to something more 'serious'. Any suggestions?

------
cauterized
Of course they can. Whether they can build one that's scalable, maintainable,
or extensible is another question.

